# InterVlan routing on HP Procurve 2626 switch



## shrimp_pink (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi, 

I am trying to connect two Asterisk Server (with DHCP server enabled on both) on a HP Pro Curve 2626 switch. Server A has IP address 192.168.2.1 and Server B has IP address 192.168.3.1. I created a two new VLAN on switch, VLAN2 for 192.168.2.0 network and VLAN3 for 192.168.3.1 network. I put the command "ip routing" on the switch. 

My goal is to be able to ping ip address from PC 1(VLAN2) to PC 2(VLAN3) and vice versa... I'm not sure what I am missing... By the way, there is NO ROUTER involved on this set up. I tried to google and it says HP ProCurve 2626 is a Layer 3 switch so IP routing should be possible. 

Can someone please help me with this setup?


----------



## shrimp_pink (Jul 25, 2012)

here is the output of show run: 

hostname "ProCurve Switch 2626-PWR"
ip routing
snmp-server community "public" Unrestricted
vlan 1
name "DEFAULT_VLAN"
untagged 9-26
no ip address
no untagged 1-8
exit
vlan 2
name "VLAN2"
untagged 1-4
ip address 192.168.2.252 255.255.255.0
tagged 5-8
exit
vlan 3
name "VLAN3"
untagged 5-8
ip address 192.168.3.252 255.255.255.0
tagged 1-4
exit


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

Well a quick thought is to change your netmask(s) from 255.255.255.0 to 255.255.254.0 that should open the range from 192.168.2.1 to 192.168.3.254 and treat it all as one subnet.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

switch is capable of routing ip between vlans yet your show has no routing.

put' hp procurve 2626 switch configuration example' into google and then review the examples and manuals


----------

